# Algae On Plants



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Today I picked up a nice ruffled sword, it's a decent size and for the most part healthy. The only problem I have with this plant is the algae growing on it's leaves, does any one have any suggestions as to how to remove it. I can't use most live alternatives because the sword is in my compressus' tank.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I would just trim it off.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

what does the algae look like? Hairy, black, green, spots?


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

maknwar said:


> I would just trim it off.


I know, but I'm trying to avoid doing that.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Pirambeba said:


> I would just trim it off.


I know, but I'm trying to avoid doing that.
[/quote]
Thats what i usually do. When trimming just take a couple of the worst leaves off and new leaves will be coming in to replace them. Something like excel could work depending on what other plants you have, but it may not be practical for a large tank. What's your lighting like?


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't know what the watts per gallon is, but two metal halides suspended about 16" from the surface of the tank, it's pretty bright.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Pirambeba said:


> I don't know what the watts per gallon is, but two metal halides suspended about 16" from the surface of the tank, it's pretty bright.


 If your using MH lighting then you should have co2. With MH lighting you can just take off leaves and they will grow back pretty quick. My thoughts are that you have too much lighting compared to co2. Plants can oly grow as fast and the smallest resource so i think your wasting alot of your light which is causing some algae.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

sean-820 said:


> I don't know what the watts per gallon is, but two metal halides suspended about 16" from the surface of the tank, it's pretty bright.


 If your using MH lighting then you should have co2. With MH lighting you can just take off leaves and they will grow back pretty quick. My thoughts are that you have too much lighting compared to co2. Plants can oly grow as fast and the smallest resource so i think your wasting alot of your light which is causing some algae.
[/quote]

I think you're right, should I buy a cylinder or DIY/Reactor? I've heard cylinders are better for strong lighting. I no longer have the Compressus, but now my Altuvei occupies that tank.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Pirambeba said:


> QUOTE (sean-820 @ Apr 3 2010, 08:02 AM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>QUOTE (Pirambeba @ Apr 2 2010, 09:51 PM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>I don't know what the watts per gallon is, but two metal halides suspended about 16" from the surface of the tank, it's pretty bright.
> If your using MH lighting then you should have co2. With MH lighting you can just take off leaves and they will grow back pretty quick. My thoughts are that you have too much lighting compared to co2. Plants can oly grow as fast and the smallest resource so i think your wasting alot of your light which is causing some algae.
> 
> 
> I think you're right, should I buy a cylinder or DIY/Reactor? I've heard cylinders are better for strong lighting. I no longer have the Compressus, but now my Altuvei occupies that tank.


If your running MH lighting you will want pressurized co2


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Not to mention DIY CO2 isnt nearly as effective in a large tank. x2 for pressurized CO2


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Pretty new to the whole planted tank thing but not new to lighting halides are really intense not just on the visible spectrum but also the amount of usable light they throw into a tank and even the biggest of tanks receive a huge amount of light you should be using pressurized co2 for sure and some sort of dosing excel is effective at both encouraging plant growth and killing back algae

I may have missed it but you also never mentioned bulb wattage or tank size or bulb spectrum these are all things that need to be considered. Also throw out the WPG rule it really is only meant for standard flourescents and ends once u hit t5's 400 watt of flourescent is nowhere close to the amount of light 400 watt of halide puts out the par values would be ridiculously diffrent


----------

